# Need a totally RANCID Fragrance Oil scent



## Kamahido (Nov 8, 2017)

Need a Fragrance Oil that smells awful. Was thinking along the lines of fart or body odor. Yes, this is a serious request.


----------



## Ford Prefect (Nov 8, 2017)

Tuna packed in olive oil? Run the oil through a coffee filter  to get the chunks out. Age on the porch for a few days before using.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ford Prefect said:


> Tuna packed in olive oil? Run the oil through a coffee filter  to get the chunks out. Age on the porch for a few days before using.


That's a good one. I think the tuna is packed in soybean oil. The question is, would the stink survive saponification​? I'd go with a neem oil & tuna oil combo.


----------



## toxikon (Nov 8, 2017)

How about patchouli? :mrgreen:


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 8, 2017)

Go to Save On Scents - they have a ton of oddball fragrances. I think they even have or had at one time "dirty diaper" scent.

Yep they still have it. 
Go to their site and under "Novelty Scents" you will most likely find something of interest. 

http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/cPath/291_366/products_id/4827

Fart scent
http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/cPath/291_366/products_id/203754

I could go on and on, but wont. 

They have some like gym socks, halitosis (bad breath), Kelp, mold, skunk, vomit, rotting zombie - like I said, they have a ton.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Nov 8, 2017)

Why?


----------



## Kittish (Nov 8, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> Why?



Are you quite sure you actually want to know? :twisted:


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 8, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Are you quite sure you actually want to know? :twisted:



LOL I don't want to know, but I don't mind helping out.


----------



## Kittish (Nov 8, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> LOL I don't want to know, but I don't mind helping out.



Same here, but I didn't come up with any good ideas. Best thing I thought of was maybe using garlic in the soap, but have no idea if that'd even work. I thought the tuna oil idea has some potential, too.


----------



## iwannasoap (Nov 8, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> Need a Fragrance Oil that smells awful. Was thinking along the lines of fart or body odor. Yes, this is a serious request.




Civet Jasmine definitly. Threw away a whole loaf because of that waste of money. It smells like the toilet but only after you've used it.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 8, 2017)

iwannasoap said:


> Civet Jasmine definitly. Threw away a whole loaf because of that waste of money. It smells like the toilet but only after you've used it.



Funny you should mention that - I've actually heard that some jasmines smell like port-a-potty's. LOL


----------



## Saranac (Nov 8, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> Funny you should mention that - I've actually heard that some jasmines smell like port-a-potty's. LOL



And to me, SOS's oatmeal, milk and honey smells like a urinal cake. . . .  But their Decayed Rainforest, which sounds like it would be bad, is one of my favorites!


----------



## Ivanstein (Nov 8, 2017)

Why not get some of those "fart bombs" which were ampules of H2S scented oil if I am not mistaken. Usually found at Spencer's or other novelty shops of low standing


----------



## Arthur Dent (Nov 9, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Are you quite sure you actually want to know? :twisted:



Well...


----------



## Cirafly24 (Nov 10, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Are you quite sure you actually want to know? :twisted:



I want to know!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm curious Kamahido, did you find a scent yet?


----------



## Arimara (Nov 11, 2017)

Saranac said:


> And to me, SOS's oatmeal, milk and honey smells like a urinal cake. . . .  But their Decayed Rainforest, which sounds like it would be bad, is one of my favorites!



They have 2 formulations of that OMH scent. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 11, 2017)

what in the world?  ok,  this is crazy!  Bu I will not ask.


----------



## Kamahido (Nov 18, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> I'm curious Kamahido, did you find a scent yet?



Yes indeed. I went with dirty diaper and fart fragrances.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 18, 2017)

OK  i can't help myself.......   You have to tell is why you are making this.  Is it a prank?


----------



## Kamahido (Nov 18, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> OK  i can't help myself.......   You have to tell is why you are making this.  Is it a prank?



It is for a commission for a soap gag gift.


----------



## Kittish (Nov 18, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> It is for a commission for a soap gag gift.



Heh, gag gift indeed.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 19, 2017)

So cool !


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 19, 2017)

Any pics?


----------



## Cellador (Nov 19, 2017)

Did you get the FOs? Do they smell as terrible as they sound?


----------



## Kamahido (Nov 19, 2017)

Cellador said:


> Did you get the FOs? Do they smell as terrible as they sound?



I will see when I get home this Wednesday. Out of town at the moment.

Had my wife open the package. She partially opened the bottle and started gagging. According to her it does indeed smell of dirty diapers.


----------



## Cellador (Nov 20, 2017)

Ewww...
:twisted:


----------



## Kittish (Nov 20, 2017)

So... have you given any thought to where you're going to make and cure this rancid soap? Dunno 'bout you, but I wouldn't want that in my house or anywhere near my regular soaps.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 4, 2017)

Are there any pics?

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Kamahido (Dec 26, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Are there any pics?
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app



I generally only make mono-colored soap, so there is not much to look at.

One final update on the Dirty Diaper Soap. My coworker just told me he gave one to a "friend" who took it in the shower with him. Supposedly, this "friend" started bathing with it and immediately vomited.

Another satisfied customer! :-D


----------



## bathgeek (Dec 27, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> One final update on the Dirty Diaper Soap. My coworker just told me he gave one to a "friend" who took it in the shower with him. Supposedly, this "friend" started bathing with it and immediately vomited.
> 
> Another satisfied customer! :-D





Oh dear lord, poor “friend”! Yuck!!! (But I can’t help laughing!)


----------



## Kamahido (Dec 27, 2017)

bathgeek said:


> Oh dear lord, poor “friend”! Yuck!!! (But I can’t help laughing!)


I was only too happy to help.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 27, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> One final update on the Dirty Diaper Soap. My coworker just told me he gave one to a "friend" who took it in the shower with him. Supposedly, this "friend" started bathing with it and immediately vomited.
> 
> Another satisfied customer! :-D


 

eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## jens7lil1s (Sep 8, 2018)

Kamahido said:


> One final update on the Dirty Diaper Soap. My coworker just told me he gave one to a "friend" who took it in the shower with him. Supposedly, this "friend" started bathing with it and immediately vomited.
> 
> Another satisfied customer! :-D


Do they not bother smelling the soap before they shower?  Lol


----------

